# Had My Test Done..ugh...



## 21341 (Jul 4, 2006)

Well I had it done on Monday....and I woke up out of the anesthia during the middle of it in a lot of pain....apparently I have an odd shaped colon......and they were trying to work the snake thing out of me.....I'm still a little soar in my gut....is this normal???... I feel like someone has punched me a couple of times in my stomach....still waiting on a BM....my DR. prescriped me Zegerid for my IBS-D...anyone taking this and had any success??? thoughts???


----------

